# cat food....



## strollingbones (Mar 18, 2011)

clark the puker has began to puke yet again....so i am changing his food to 'blue'

holistic food.....dont even fucking ask how much...way damn too much

anyone use this cat food?

what do you use?


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 18, 2011)

My cats have all flown the coop; Mylo the terrier is not a gracious roommate. Cat food is ALWAYS expensive, even the cheap stuff...and I KNOW cheap stuff is garbage.

Lol..clark the puker, that's funny. It's cheaper to just feed him human food I imagine; chicken primarily, I'd think. Maybe a little tuna for a treat. I'd boil it, chop it up w/skin & cartilege, maybe add a little rice bran and call it good. One cat, probably one chicken a week.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 18, 2011)

I've fed cats that way before, incidentally. They lean down and get very shiny.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 18, 2011)

Meow mix.  They love it...  So the wife says.  I have to admit, it isn't bad with a little milk and sugar.


----------



## Trajan (Mar 18, 2011)

well, me have no catz......and I never fed my doggie wet food, its ALL garbage.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 18, 2011)

My cats get 5 different crunchy foods, all lined up in a planter tray, like a buffet. They graze on these whenever they want, every three days I refill them.

They have "Snack bars" where a bowl is flush-mounted on either end of the bar, I keep "treat" type crunchies in these and refill as needed.

Wal-Mart tuna in the pouch, they get this twice a day as their "meal." Sometimes for a switch they get "wet" canned nummies, super supper or liver and bacon. Cats like variety and they are do better as grazers, not wolfers like dogs.

It's 8 cats, I feed them for around $50 a month. Very seldom ever have any Wyatt issues. (Wyatt Earp. Get it? Earp?)

I use sWheat brand cat litter, it's wheat based. Never a odor one comes from it. No stinkies at all in my house. Ever. It's sWheat.

I put diatomatious earth in their litter, in their bedding, anywhere they lounge. Keeps all bugs off of them. Never any ticks or fleas, with NO pesticides.


----------



## MikeK (Mar 18, 2011)

Bones,

Can it be that Clark the Puker has a hairball problem (very common with cats)?  

Unless you are certain that this is not the problem you should pick up a tube of *Hairball Remedy* from any pet supply store.  (The most common brand is Hartz Mountain.)

Squeeze half an inch onto a fingertip every day.  He will lick it off because they love it (malt taste) and it will effectively stop the puking.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 18, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Bones,
> 
> Can it be that Clark the Puker has a hairball problem (very common with cats)?
> 
> ...


They lick and chew their coat alot more when they have parasites, ticks and fleas, mites and the like. Greatly increases the likelihood of hairballs.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 18, 2011)

Gosh reading this thread makes me feel like I have all the unpleasantness of having cats, with none of the positive...

Blech.

I don't like to feed commercial food (if that's all they eat) because I know that stuff is pure unadulterated crap. I'll feed commercial food in addition to real food. I don't feed tuna every day because I know cats in the wild don't eat tuna. If they eat fish, it's raw, and it isn't very often. They also don't eat chickens, I know this, but they do eat birds. 

And garter snakes, and mice (they don't eat rats). They don't eat cows and pigs, so my cats don't get anything except an occasional taste of beef & pig....


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 18, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> clark the puker has began to puke yet again....so i am changing his food to 'blue'
> 
> holistic food.....dont even fucking ask how much...way damn too much
> 
> ...


All our cats ate 'prescription' food, Science Diet.  It was expensive but after losing a cat due to cheap cat food causing struvite crystals in his bladder that forced us to put him down, I'd be very leery of doing anything else.

Do NOT get "Felidae".  that is the shit that killed our cat.  The dog brand is Canidae.  Avoid it like the plague.

If you get the 'diet' food, expect double the poop because it's all filler that swells to make the animal feel full, but it's just 'fiber'.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 18, 2011)

When I had a cat a few years ago, I fed him Starkist Tuna (in water). He liked that.


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 18, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Bones,
> 
> Can it be that Clark the Puker has a hairball problem (very common with cats)?
> 
> ...


Make sure when you use that 'treat' you squish it into the fur so if they don't like it, you don't find a wad of it 'flicked' off onto a wall somewhere.

If they do like it, let em eat it right out of the tube as you squeeze it.  Our cats loved that stuff and would fight over who got some.  They'd come running if the tube came out.  we never had to put it on the paws but let them lick the nozzle.

The dog was jealous but she didn't need it.


----------



## syrenn (Mar 18, 2011)

Just changing their food can cause them to puke. 

I tried everything at one point to get one of my cats to eat. What i ended up doing was cooking his food. Just plain chicken cooked very tender with some broth. It kept him alive for a very long time.  

For "holistic" food, i have tried halo spots stew both in cans and the dry. They all like them...but yes it is VERY expensive. They do have a recipe for the product so you can make it on your own  ...but it would see as if they are reworking that section of the site. He LOVED the Live a Little's protein treats and the Sprinkles were great on baby food. You can usually find coupons at the web site too. 

Homemade Pet Food Recipes


I have also used innova. Again it was very good...but very expensive. It caused a bit of diarrhea because it was so rich.


Holistic Pet Product Search ? Natural Dog Food, Cat Food & Dog Treats ? Innova Holistic Pet Food


What i feed my boys is iams or science diet. Like BF... we had a problem feeding one of our boys the "cheep" stuff...and will never go back to the high ash food.  

Have you tried prescription food from the vet or baby food? Hills makes a "highly palatable" food that he liked too.


I love my kitties


----------



## Grace (Mar 19, 2011)

Fancy Feast. She refuses everything else. And it HAS to be the pate' style. No chopped or minced in gravy. AND I have to smoosh it after I put it in the plate. She only eats a little bit so when it gets dry on top, she will come BITE me on the ankle then try to trip me as I head to the kitchen to smoosh it more into a pyramid so its soggy again from the center.

I am NOT a cat person. I never go looking for one. But I always have ONE. And it chooses ME. I am a slave.


----------



## syrenn (Mar 19, 2011)

Found it. Halo's spot stew. 




> For additional Halo recipes, visit Homemade Pet Food Recipes. For a $5 unrestricted coupon for use when buying any of Halos natural products, visit Natural Pet Care Products from Halo
> 
> Heres to a healthy and happy Thanksgiving for you and your pets!
> 
> ...



Thanksgiving Recipe: Halo Spots Stew  Bon Appetite!  Animal Crazy  Orlando Sentinel


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 19, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Fancy Feast. She refuses everything else. And it HAS to be the pate' style. No chopped or minced in gravy. AND I have to smoosh it after I put it in the plate. She only eats a little bit so when it gets dry on top, she will come BITE me on the ankle then try to trip me as I head to the kitchen to smoosh it more into a pyramid so its soggy again from the center.
> 
> I am NOT a cat person. I never go looking for one. But I always have ONE. And it chooses ME. I am a slave.


 
Sounds like  Persian. Those things are evil. I think breeding them for the squashed face compromised their BRAINS. I paid a lot of money for one once and she was the foulest animal I've ever seen.


----------



## Grace (Mar 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> > Fancy Feast. She refuses everything else. And it HAS to be the pate' style. No chopped or minced in gravy. AND I have to smoosh it after I put it in the plate. She only eats a little bit so when it gets dry on top, she will come BITE me on the ankle then try to trip me as I head to the kitchen to smoosh it more into a pyramid so its soggy again from the center.
> ...



Nope. She's just a bitchy cat, lol. When she was a kitten, she chose my dog. She THINKS shes a dog, actually. She jumped out of the bushes during one of our walks, played with Charlies feet, then latched on to him and wouldnt let go. He walked all the way home with her hanging on his leg. We were in mourning of losing out cat that was 23 years old due to bone cancer. I had him put down when the pain began.  Charlie was dying too. He had cancer of the espophogus. When the cat went over rainbow bridge, charlie was alone. But then the kitten showed up. I think my old cat sent her...as a joke. Mean kitty. But she loves her doggy pals. This is her with karma, taking their daily nap.


----------



## syrenn (Mar 19, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > IMEURU said:
> ...






she has you well trained. 

cute...very cute.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 19, 2011)

You know..there's a mean kitty song....


----------



## syrenn (Mar 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> You know..there's a mean kitty song....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qit3ALTelOo&feature=fvsr




Sparta!


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 19, 2011)

My son named our gray striped kitty Sparta, before he chose to go live with the neighbor...(the cat, not the kid).


----------



## syrenn (Mar 19, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> My son named our gray striped kitty Sparta, before he chose to go live with the neighbor...(the cat, not the kid).


----------



## Grace (Mar 19, 2011)

The kitten attached to Charlies leg belonged to a tenant. The other tenants complained to me that a stray kitten kept coming in their slider doors to have a sleep over with their dogs. So I finally tracked down the owner and said keep the kitten inside because the others were complaining. She said she didnt like the kitten and I asked if I could have it. She said sure.
So....I got the bitchy cat she named ANGEL of all things. I changed it to Pretties...cuz she is when she wants to be. PrettyBitchy. lol


----------



## syrenn (Mar 19, 2011)

good kitty!


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 19, 2011)

not hairballs...i know the difference in puke and hairballs....

he is not a hunter....so normally worms arent a problem....there is very little he can catch laying on a recliner in the sun....clark the puker is not to be confused with clark the mover...and no he does not lay about due to being sick...

i think its the food....cats need a lot of protein...etc..and water...chicken is the best food for them....aside of mice brains...you know....i wonder why there is a canned food that is simply mice brains or ground up mice?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 19, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Bones,
> ...



Yep, I was thinking along the same lines, there is likely something wrong with the cat & not the food. When I give a cat hairball remedy. I squeeze a half inch on his nose & let him lick it off himself.


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 19, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > IMEURU said:
> ...








Scary the dog and cat are somewhat similar.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 19, 2011)

KissMy said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


Another important thing is WATER. Cats will drink alot more of it than we generally think, if it's available. Mine have two gigantic bowls I keep filled and I clean and refill every two days. It's amazing how much they drink.


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 19, 2011)

But of course, how all our cats think of us...


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 19, 2011)

if clark were cast in "of mice and men' he would be lenny

but he is my familiar so he gets away with it....i am just gonna do what it takes to stop him from being clark the puker


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Mar 19, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> My cats get 5 different crunchy foods, all lined up in a planter tray, like a buffet. They graze on these whenever they want, every three days I refill them.
> 
> They have "Snack bars" where a bowl is flush-mounted on either end of the bar, I keep "treat" type crunchies in these and refill as needed.
> 
> ...



You should be careful with tuna for the cats. A little bit is fine, but there is a lot of mercury in it, and that is bad for them.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 23, 2011)

well *knock on wood*....clark the puker has not puked for days now....i am feeding him his old food...purina naturals (green bag) mixed with the blue....i read that the blue is too rich and all...so i will keep mixing the foods....(trying to avoid the poor house here)


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 23, 2011)

Something else to keep in mind.  Cats often have sensitive systems for changes in food.  doing that also can cause some issues with puking and diarrhea.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 23, 2011)

clark had been on his food for years...he just started puking....the vet didnt want us to change foods...she said the food we were feeding was good...clark continued to puke...after all the tests etc...so he got tagged with a nervous tummie...so i watched his food...put it on a plate....feed a little food at a time....many times a day...still puked...hell cat puke is nothing when you have a 100 lb dobie....but it was hard on him....watching him hack up all his food...he looked sad....

lets just hope this combo of foods works


----------



## syrenn (Mar 23, 2011)

good to know he is doing better. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 23, 2011)

well in all truth he has been puking for about a year...the vets opine....i swear....
'he's a puker'  what the hell?  i hate to puke...and i am hoping he will look better...he is a good looking cat...


----------



## syrenn (Mar 23, 2011)

does he eat grass? That always makes mine puke.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 23, 2011)

to eat grass would be to move outside lol.....no when he pukes its all cat food


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 23, 2011)

This is really a gross thread!


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 23, 2011)

lol@allie babble...no its not....we could be discussing things much much grosser


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 23, 2011)

one of my close friends has gone thru chemo twice...she can puke without effort...just like a cartoon character....


----------

